# Todays chips



## floppy (Jul 16, 2011)

Here is a few pics of the gold heat sink ceramics and intel ceramics I harvested today. And one 486 AMD cpu. But I don't know how to get it off its board.









Here is the oldest intel chip.








Here is the coolest looking intel. I think it might be a cpu, 186 maybe? I have no clue.















Here is the 486 I can't get off its board.













Not a bad day.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 16, 2011)

It dosen't look to be soldered on so you should be able to pry it off.


----------



## skeeter629 (Jul 16, 2011)

You should be able to pry it below the first ceramic layer....
Nice haul. I like the Intel 186 processor


----------



## floppy (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks skeeter I'll give it a try.


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 17, 2011)

I like 186's, 188's and 286's myself but not for refining. 8)


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 17, 2011)

Glorycloud, what's this one? I saved it last year.

Thanks!

Phil


----------



## floppy (Jul 17, 2011)

Thats a cool looking chip phil. Is there a fair amount of gold in a 186, or does it just look like it?


----------



## macfixer01 (Jul 17, 2011)

philddreamer said:


> Glorycloud, what's this one? I saved it last year.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Phil





I have a few of those thin white chips with the ceramic block in the center too. All I knew about them is they came off of Hewlett Packard circuit boards, but now you piqued my interest. I googled the part number and found a link to an Ebay auction that said the following:

IC MPU 1AA6-6004 HP LCC-48 New! 1AA66004 RARE IC IS MCU from
THE PARALLEL DUPLEX INTERFACE BOARD used in HP SERIES HP-IB SYSTEMS CONTROLLER.

So it's apparently a microprocessor used on the HP version (called HPIB) of a GPIB (General Purpose Instrumentation Bus) interface card. Funny too I'm thinking both chips came from the same source? The chip in the auction photo has a similar marking also written in red magic marker, it says 16.9K. Of course it could have to do with factory speed testing or something. I wonder if he ever actually sells any for that price though? It's much more than I imagine the gold content is worth.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230406951821

macfixer01


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 18, 2011)

That's an interesting looking chip. I like pinless chips.

PM me if anyone wants to sell things like this. 8)


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 19, 2011)

Floppy wrote:
"Thats a cool looking chip phil. Is there a fair amount of gold in a 186, or does it just look like it?"

I really don't know bro. I'm not familiar with them. I've mainly processed scrap jewelry; on occasions some electronics. The oldest ceramic cpu's I've had, other that this white one, are Pentium Pro's & 486's & so on.

P.S.
Found this site with some release dates of some cpu's.
http://www.interfacebus.com/intel-processor-types-release-date.html


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 19, 2011)

philddreamer said:


> Glorycloud, what's this one? I saved it last year.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Phil


Though I have never personally seen that chip,I believe that IBM uses more white ceramic than any other company that I am aware of.That being said,I think the fact that it is an HP would make it more valuable and rare.I will do some research and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm going to have a friend from another forum come over and look at it,he knows quite a bit more than I do about rare/collectable chips.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 19, 2011)

Here is the reply from my friend

"They are actually fairly common, and yet still no one is sure excactly what they are. 
HP used that package extensively, for things like tape controllers and floppy controllers so its probably something in that line."


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks Mic!

I remember I have a pic that shows exactly where it came from. It was them old HP panels. I had 4 of them "cpu's", one broken by the guy who sold the panels to me, & 2 others that I processed with other material.


----------



## macfixer01 (Jul 19, 2011)

philddreamer said:


> Thanks Mic!
> 
> I remember I have a pic that shows exactly where it came from. It was them old HP panels. I had 4 of them "cpu's", one broken by the guy who sold the panels to me, & 2 others that I processed with other material.




The white chips sit gold-side down into those black sockets and rest on top of the contacts, then are held in place by a metal locking plate on top. Similar to how 80186 chips sit down into the socket and are also held in place in by a metal locking plate. If what the Ebay auction said is correct they're HPIB bus controllers. HPIB or GPIB is an instrumentation bus for connecting test instruments together or to a computer. Commodore used to use GPIB to connect the peripherals to their old PET computers back in the late 1970's. It was a neat concept since the cable ends (which looked sort of like a Centronics plug but only 28 pins) had both a male and female plug. They could be piggybacked to daisy-chain multiple devices together. So for example the computer would connect to the floppy drive, then another cable would piggyback on top of that plug and connect to the printer.

http://www.icselect.com/pdfs/IEEE-488_Cables_ds.pdf

macfixer01


----------

